# Nutrafin CO2



## shamrock62081 (Jan 29, 2006)

I recently purchased the Nutrafin CO2 Natural Plant system for my 20 gallon. I was wondering how many bubbles per minute should the system emit. I've had it running for a week now and it's running about 4 bubbles per minute, which seems a little low in my opinion. I'm using the packets included for now, but am also looking for recipes. I have all of the ingredients, but bought the system due to the high recommendation of the ladder syster. Thanks for the help!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Other than the ladder diffusor which is adequate for a small tank the nutrafin system is just basically baking soda and yeast in a nicer looking container.

Many aquarist simply mix sugar, yeast and baking soda in a plastic soda bottle with an airline tube attached to accomplish the same thing. 

If you are getting 4 bubbles per minute that is going to do nothing for your plants. You should be getting a bubble every few seconds.


----------



## lora (Jan 19, 2006)

Make sure your lid is on REALLY tight.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

When using the packets that come with the Nutrafin System, it's highly probably that the yeast in the packet is old and will not yield great results.

I recommend using a different recipe for the Hagen canister instead of the packets. Plus this is cheaper. Get a Yeast package from the grocery store.

*Recipe for Hagen Nutrafin Canister*
Fill with sugar until the first inside line/rung
Fill with water to the top line
1/4 teaspoon of active rise yeast
1 teaspoon of baking soda

Tighten the lid as tight as possible. You should get around 16-25 bpm.

If you are still not getting the bubble count you want, add another 2 liter bottle and attach it to the line using a T-valve.

-John N.


----------



## shamrock62081 (Jan 29, 2006)

John,
thanks for the info. I tried the recipe and and am getting 7bpm after 5 minutes. will i get more bubbles after it sits a couple hours? I've got the lid as tight as I can get it. thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

shamrock62081 said:


> John,
> thanks for the info. I tried the recipe and and am getting 7bpm after 5 minutes. will i get more bubbles after it sits a couple hours? I've got the lid as tight as I can get it. thanks!


Undoubtly yes. Time will tell how much it will produce, you're gonna be looking for at least 15-20 bpm. If you want to increase that, get a Gatorade liter bottle, or a 2 liter bottle, hook it up to the hagen line using a t-valve. That should give you double the bpm. Also it helps to stabilize the DIY CO2, since when one bottle runs it's course, you can replace it, while the other one is still producing. There's no delay in co2 production.

I'm happy that it's working out, let us know how much it produces in after a day or so. That should be your final bpm rate for about 2-3 weeks.

-John N.


----------



## shamrock62081 (Jan 29, 2006)

I think I have my problem figured out. I think the temperature of my room was too low to get a good bubble count going, so I raised the temp. I'm now getting 9 bubbles per minute and I'm going to add a 2L bottle as well to get the count up a little higher.


----------

